# Peanut Flour - Recipes please?



## wheresthebeef (Jul 7, 2010)

I recently bought some of Trader Joe's peanut flour and have been dying to implement it into my baking but have found a lack of recipes to use it on. I tried it a couple times on my breads and was successful the second time but I'd really like more recipes to work with!

It's partially defatted and 16g of protein per 1/4 cup.

Any type of recipe would be great, not just baking.

Thank you,

WTB


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

As it turns out I'm in the process of developing an article about peanut flour.

For starters, you might go to Protein Plus (www.proteinplusflour.com) for both information and recipes. They do put out a small booklet of recipes too, which you can get from them.

Peanut flours comes in two "strengths," based on how much oil has been removed. The grades are 28% and 12%, which refers to the percentage of remaining oil. They are also graded based on color, which is the result of how long the peanuts were roasted. The darker the color the more of a roasted (almost smoke-like) flavor the flour will have.

In my experience so far, that roasted flavor increases when you cook with it. So, for instance, the 12% dark has a perfect aroma as flour, but can become too deep when made into a final product.

Virtually all peanut flour is high in protein; 12% runs about 50%, 28% a little lower at 40%. Carbohydrate counts can also be high, with 12% running about 30% and 28% coming in at 16%.

Peanut flour should be stored in a cool, dry location.

I'm not familiar with Trader Joe's product. But, in general, it's best for cooks to eschew the 28%, at least until gaining some familiarity with the product. It's too oily and too strongly flavored for most applications. And it's a good idea, also, to use the peanut flour mixed with other flours until you develop a feel for it's flavor and attributes.

For t, I make a Peanut Panelle by subbing half the chickpea flour with 12# peanut flour. Cut into rings and fried they make a great base for things like pulled pork.

Our own Suvir Saran has an award-winning recipe for Peanut Parmesan Spiced Chicken that you might want to look up on his blog.

Hope this helps.


----------



## wheresthebeef (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks! That was helpful. I think I may try some of the recipes on that site.


----------



## nashville (Aug 29, 2010)

TJ's peanut flour makes a nice substitute for peanutbutter in this simple soup recipe:

*Peanutbutter Soup*

2T oil

1 medium mild onion

3 c. low sodium chicken broth

3/4 c. creamy peanutbutter or 1 c. peanut flour (approximate...adjust to taste)

Black pepper or cayenne to taste

Saute onion in oil. Add broth. Simmer 5 minutes. Add peanutbutter. Blend thoroughly. Simmer 10 minutes.

I've not tried it but suspect this recipe also would be good with chunks of plain, roasted chicken.


----------



## rsmd (Feb 10, 2011)

I also purchased the Trader Joe peanut flour. Had lovely success using Baker's unsweetened chocoloate 1 bowl brownie recipe. Substituted 1/2 the sugar for Altern (Sugar free alternative) and used the peanut flour for total flour called for. It was yummy - like brownies made with peanuts. So tasty. The peanut flour is also nice to thicken soups and sauces. MMM.


----------



## lucyzmom (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Fella Home Cook,

I'm curious to know how your experiments with the peanut flour recipes went?

Lucyzmom


----------



## mikecarter11 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have found it makes the BEST chocolate chip cookies.

I use the recipe on the back of the package of Nestle's chocolate chips.  I use real butter.  With a direct substitution of the flour to peanut flour. 28% Fat

I have backed off on the brown sugar to 1/2 cup as the cookies with 3/4 cup brown sugar were just a bit too sweet.

Many folks tell me they are the best cookie they have ever put in their mouth.

I use about 1 cup of pecan's in my cookies too.  Put then I am nut's about those nuts.

I have tried it in Banana bread, unfortunately I got too excited and added chocolate chip's, dried cherries, and pecan's.

Too many flavors it wasn't as good as I had expected.  I think it would work in pancakes.  In a coating for fried pork/chicken.

I am very interested in what you come up with.

Good baking!


----------



## rlyv (Oct 28, 2005)

I bought a bag a while back, and the only thing I made so far was French macarons.  I subbed the peanut flour for the almonds and filled with a peanut butter filling.  Americanized macarons .  It was good.  The batter was a little thick compared to what it's like with almonds, and I was afraid it wouldn't work, but they popped up normally.  The peanut flour is much finer that almond, so I think if I were to make them again I would do half peanut, half almond.

I'll have to try it in cookies.


----------

